# A mass shooting in Nashville today



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

> Mask-wearing gunman kills one woman and wounds six others in church shooting before a heroic armed parishioner stops his rampage
> 
> Shooting happened at Burnette Chapel Church of Christ around 11am
> One woman is dead and seven others injured, including the gunman who is in police custody
> ...


Nashville church mass shooting leaves at least one dead | Daily Mail Online


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obviously a hate crime, simply on grounds of religion.
And since here in the South, the Church of Christ is predominately white, that would be a double hate crime.
I wonder if CNN, NBC, ABC, etc will bombard us with reporting on this "racially motivated hate crime" for 15 minutes every night for the next month?
Nah, I doubt it.

In the local churches here, many have parishioners who are licensed and discretely carry. I know of at least one where, with the Elders permission, they actually train and have designated roles to fulfill.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out to these families, I would be very surprised if the word racist,or racism are even said by the media, a matter of fact it wouldn't surprise me if they spin this to make it the churches fault because it may be mostly white....let's wait and see, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Satan is busy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I've had FNC on for an hour. Not a word about it. The NFL ha been the continuous discussion. That, and Puerto Rico.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way, I've had FNC on for an hour. Not a word about it. The NFL ha been the continuous discussion. That, and Puerto Rico.


Since we got rid of the satellite dish 5 or 6 years ago I haven't been able to watch Fox, or CNN, or any of that. For the first week or two I think I actually went thru with drawl. But after that, my stress level went way, way down.
We can get ABC, NBC, and CBS on our antenna, but I usually only watch those two or three times a MONTH. Of those, only ABC has any semblance of fairness.

Oh, one thing about living in a conservative part of the country - the Burger King in Folkston, Georgia; and the McDonalds in Callahan and Yulee Florida all have big screen TV's in the dining area tuned to Fox News.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Satan is busy.


And is probably gonna get busier.



Denton said:


> By the way, I've had FNC on for an hour. Not a word about it. The NFL ha been the continuous discussion. That, and Puerto Rico.


The only 2 sources I'm aware of right now is the Tennessean

Nashville, Tennessee church shooting: What we know now

And the Daily Mail article.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ALL news is biased, fake and mostly bullshat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> ALL news is biased, fake and mostly bullshat.


I agree.
Even the internet based conservative sites.

The ONLY thing I can trust is C-Span, but only when they are playing the video of an actual event.

www.c-span.org


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Satan is busy.


Mister @Denton you are so right. 20 For behold, at that day shall he rage in the hearts of the children of men, and stir them up to anger against that which is good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fox announced it about ten minutes ago, no description, but gave name.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now being reported by The Daily Mail that he was an immigrant from Sudan.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now tell me why we have any muslims here....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Now being reported by The Daily Mail that he was an immigrant from Sudan.
> 
> View attachment 55194


The Religion of Peace ?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

And the big chicken dinner goes to ....Black Muslim


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obviously a hate crime, simply on grounds of religion.
> 
> In the local churches here, many have parishioners who are licensed and discretely carry. I know of at least one where, with the Elders permission, they actually train and have designated roles to fulfill.


I think that *you* know of two churches, . . . where there are designated roles, . . . and in at least one of them, . . . the pastor has a 1911 commander, . . . uhhh, . . . "nearby".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

